# I am 100% better!



## smy922000 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have suffered from IBS-C for several years, having a BM about once per week if I was lucky. I was always bloated and uncomfortable. I tried many things - high fiber diet, psyllium and Miralax as recommended by doctor. Went to gastroenterologist and diagnosed with IBS-C after a colonoscopy. Basically after all that they said just keep taking Miralax (even though it didn't work). So I continued to suffer. Shortly thereafter, on an unrelated note, I ended up reading the Omnivore Dillemma, a book by Michael Pollen about the American food industry and processed food (which basically contains a lot of corn and preservatives - very disturbing). As a result of the book I decided to eat only minimally processed and as much organic food as possible - shopping at Trader Joes and our local organic market. After about 4 weeks, I now have a BM once, sometimes twice per day! I have to say it's got to be related to the diet. I used to eat at Subway nearly every day (which contains tons of preservatives and annatto - a preservative that has been shown to worsen IBS) and I also ate a lot of Lean Cuisines - again, tons of preservatives. I also eat more fruits and veggies now - in particular two bananas a day. I wanted to share with all of you because like many of you I was so frustrated and it really seems like the drs do not push any natural remedies. I am no longer bloated and I feel great


----------



## Riva (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,This sounds like good advice. I just recently bought a book about organic foods and the advantages of 'going organic' - I am definitely going to eat that way in future. If it doesn't help for the IBS it is still a good option for overall health.Thank You for your story!


----------



## bluenosergirl7 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is great news. I have also been visiting a dietitian, naturopath and Planet organic and our local farmer's market for organic foods. I'm curious what you're doing about bread. I think I may have developed a wheat sensitivity. I tried spelt/millet bread, spelt/brown rice flour bread and have some sprouted grain bread. I'm still not sure if these are 100% okay for me or if I should try totally Gluten-free bread. I wonder if a lot of IBSers are gluten-free or eating low-gluten diets to handle their symptoms.


----------



## Dangerbelly (Mar 14, 2010)

i've tried lots of diets. I was actually a vegan for a long time and my IBS got worse. I tried gluten-free and that didn't help either.I'm glad that this new diet seems to be working for you though!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

I think the whole gluten-free thing is a bit of a fallacy. It does work wonders for some people and I'm not trying to belittle that in any way, but there seems to be a misguided view that all you need to do for IBS is cut out wheat/gluten/dairy and your problems will miraculously disappear. That wasn't the case for me, and I know it's the same for many others. I did see a slight improvement on this type of diet but considering the expense and inconvenience it caused (not to mention the sheer depression of not being able to eat anything I liked) the improvement just wasn't big enough to warrant continuing with it.


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad you found something that works for you. I've eaten only whole organic foods for about 25 years & we also grow organic foods but it hasn't made any difference in my Chronic C. I think the cause of my C is Dysautonomia.


----------



## sally-p (Nov 1, 2001)

I too avoid the fast food places like the plague! I eat a lot of fish and chicken, fruit and some veggies. The less processed the food the better. One other thing a learned a long time ago is to stay away from fat free foods. When they take the fat out, they replace it with fillers. That can mean anything.


----------



## Youngs (Mar 17, 2010)

I just joined today and saw your post - how long have you been trying this diet and how long has it been since being 100% better?I am willing to try anything, I can go two weeks w/o anything! I'm really suffering here. Thank you for sharing about the book, I will try to find it.


----------



## smy922000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Youngs - I've been on this diet for about 6 months and it was probably after 1-2 months that I noticed the difference. I still eat bread (was tested for celiac disease) so it wasn't gluten intolerance. Basically I eat whatever I want but I don't eat overly processed foods. It is actually pretty easy with Trader Joes as their foods don't have all the chemicals, corn, high fructose corn syrup, etc. I eat Ezekiel sprouted grain bread and some white breads - again only organic and made with real ingredients. When I do go back to eating something processed my stomach gets really upset and makes all kind of grumblings. So that's when I realize it just doesnt agree with me! I go to the farmers marekt for veggies and I just feel great. I hope you feel better soon too.


----------

